# Uber is exploring a way to repair its relationship with drivers by giving equity



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-met-sec-about-drivers-equity-in-company-2017-6








Uber drivers could get stock in the company.Robert Galbraith/Reuters

Uber has met with the SEC about the possibility of giving drivers equity in the company, according to an Axios report, citing an anonymous source. Drivers are contractors, not employees, and if the SEC were to agree, it would set an important precedent for other gig economy companies.

For Uber drivers, equity in the fast-growing startup could provide a valuable perk. The privately held ride-hailing company is currently valued at roughly $69 billion and is considered a candidate for what could be a blockbuster IPO in the coming years.

The move comes at a time when Uber is making a big effort to repair what has been a rocky relationship with its drivers.

But there's no guarantee that Uber will be able to make a driver equity program work.

Ride sharing company Juno attempted to give its drivers stock option, but after complications with SEC regulations granted drivers RSUs instead. When the company sold to Israel based Gett, a statement from the company informed drivers that instead of the RSUs they were originally granted, they would receive a one-time payment that in some cases was as small as $100.

With its 180 Days of Change campaign, Uber is trying gain favor with its driver community, which has become increasingly critical of the company. Previous efforts to find common ground have gone badly awry.

So far, Uber has begun to roll out a tipping option in certain cities, a wait time fee, and increased in injury protection. Critics of Uber's contractor model have pointed out that since they are not full time employees, drivers can't receive any benefits, and struggle to make a reasonable wage.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

I don't care about equity. Raise the rates and raise minimum fare. Drop Ubers take to 15%. Do that and I'll buy my own stocks.


----------



## Hannibalb (Jan 19, 2016)

Jagent said:


> I don't care about equity. Raise the rates and raise minimum fare. Drop Ubers take to 15%. Do that and I'll buy my own stocks.


Agreed drivers don't care about their junk equity. Raise base rate for drivers... that's by far the main issue. Nothing will improve the relationship unless drivers are earning a liveable wage on base rates.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-met-sec-about-drivers-equity-in-company-2017-6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Equity is meaningless if they go out of business. If the lawsuit with Google regarding Waymo goes in Google's favor Uber may be finished.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

REX HAVOC said:


> Equity is meaningless if they go out of business. If the lawsuit with Google regarding Waymo goes in Google's favor Uber may be finished.


That's why they offer it. Next perk would be expired coupons from Wendy's


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Like what Juno in NYC did? The way they played all the drivers? 

This just sounds like Uber is having a bigger problem and trying to mask it as doing a good deed. I wonder what the issue is.


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

Be aware Business Insider owner Axel Springer is invested in Uber.

*German Media Giant Axel Springer Invests in Uber*

*http://www.thedrive.com/tech/9484/german-media-giant-axel-springer-buys-into-uber?iid=sr-link1*


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

I love burgers! 


7Miles said:


> That's why they offer it. Next perk would be expired coupons from Wendy's


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

7Miles said:


> That's why they offer it. Next perk would be expired coupons from Wendy's


I think I still have a couple of those from two years ago. Maybe they won't notice if I try to use them.


----------



## ontheroad (Aug 31, 2014)

Oh my! How things are turning: Giving equity to drivers would have been unthinkable -to even mention- 12 mos ago. Afterall, drivers are nothing more than pesty-little minions, to be used and abused. Oh, and let's not forget, DEACTIVATED.

Travis may be gone folks, but his disdain for "partners" is alive and well and will continue to be part of Uber's DNA. 

Cheers


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-met-sec-about-drivers-equity-in-company-2017-6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Drive 1k miles for 1 share. Uber will have a negative IPO (if any at all). I can see a driver after 1,000,000 Uber miles having 1,000 shares of Uber and owing 17k at the close of the bell. Equity, that's a joke. Hasn't Uber been losing money by the billions every year? Let's not even get into the lawsuits. Uber=Worthless


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

It actually makes perfect sense for them. Now they wouldn't even have to pay us money.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

7Miles said:


> That's why they offer it. Next perk would be expired coupons from Wendy's


Whats wrong with expired coupons from Wendys?

smh..The article below what this one is about:

"*Some Uber drivers say Travis Kalanick's departure is a step in the right direction*"

Some? I think 99.9% of drivers agree that Travis's departure IS a step in the right direction


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I suspect, candy coated poop.


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

Axel Springer bought Business Insider a while ago and the first thought I had about that was "I wonder how many critical news articles will Business Insider write about uber now? " since Axel Springer has a large investment in uber.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

jonhjax said:


> Axel Springer bought Business Insider a while ago and the first thought I had about that was "I wonder how many critical news articles will Business Insider write about uber now? " since Axel Springer has a large investment in uber.


I used to live in Germany some time ago. Axel Springer at least 15 years ago owned Der Spiegel - a dinosaur of all printed magazines. Huge and dying. I guess no AOL or Blockbuster shares were available, so they settled on Uber .


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

It's looking more and more like Enron every day. Ask Enron employees how that stock worked out for them.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

7Miles said:


> That's why they offer it. Next perk would be expired coupons from Wendy's


I don't know... i might actually be able to con someone into giving me something for an expired coupon...



7Miles said:


> I used to live in Germany some time ago. Axel Springer at least 15 years ago owned Der Spiegel - a dinosaur of all printed magazines. Huge and dying. I guess no AOL or Blockbuster shares were available, so they settled on Uber .


I declare shenanigans on that.

AOL merdged with Time warner to become AOL Time Warner.. AOL was later split off again and is currently in the hands of Verizon,

$44 a share as of today.

Personally i'd rather have Verizon stock than uber.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

No friggin' thanks! I'll wait for the IPO to buy my shares.

In the mean time, raise the damn rates!


----------



## dbla (Dec 19, 2016)

Jagent said:


> I don't care about equity. Raise the rates and raise minimum fare. Drop Ubers take to 15%. Do that and I'll buy my own stocks.


Exactly I could careless about what would most likely be a worthless stock. More than likely in true uber fashion they would make it next to impossible to obtain 1 share. This whole 180 days of change is BS when in 180 seconds they could do just that: raise rates, min fare, and take a smaller percentage. Do that and drivers would be happy and stay.


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

Even some of the techies in the SF headquarters don't get equity. Why would drivers? It doesn't make sense.

Or - maybe they are splitting the software/analytics business and the driver business apart. Techies' stock options would be for the software side and drivers get equity in the rideshare/delivery business side. 

The catch is that one is in constant danger of going out of business and the other has what I assume is a decent crop of highly-coveted knowledge workers (with low EQs, making them easier to manage) - sitting on top of a vast knowledge-and-data base with tentacles deep into every neighborhood in the country.


----------



## Tiger12 (Jun 30, 2017)

dbla said:


> Exactly I could careless about what would most likely be a worthless stock. More than likely in true uber fashion they would make it next to impossible to obtain 1 share. This whole 180 days of change is BS when in 180 seconds they could do just that: raise rates, min fare, and take a smaller percentage. Do that and drivers would be happy and stay.


They lost 3 billion last year, right? I don't think they can just go ahead and take less money if they want to be a sustainable business that will be around for a long time. That would be nice though...


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

They wont give drivers anything but a carrot at the end of a stick but we are to believe they will convince their venture capitalists to dilute their investment even more after it looks less promising by the day. I cant eat a potential share any more than i can a star or badge. Uber has a facebook page. You want change? Start posting there to connect with their investors


----------



## yankdog (Jul 19, 2016)

This is ludicrous. With the money they are bleeding a penny stock pump and dump close to delisting is a safer investment. How on Earth will they make it as an IPO bleeding that kind of cash. The only hope is if they are bought out. My money is safer elsewhere.


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

"_Uber has met with the SEC about the possibility of *giving *drivers equity in the company, according to an Axios report, citing an anonymous source. Drivers are contractors, not employees, and if the SEC were to agree, it would set an important precedent for other gig economy companies._"

Giving?!? Like a grant or gift? Really? No strings?


----------



## Andretti (Jan 14, 2017)

They seem to be "giving" us everything B.S. they can, except for what we want and need - money!

Since the decoupling of rates, the Boost I used to count on to make it worth my while is greatly curtailed. And the lack of Surge lately seems a bit suspect.

We need money - cold hard cash - not words and greasing!


----------



## BAKAD (Feb 22, 2016)

Well, like the say.....*if it looks like a duck, talks like a duck, walks like a duck it's a duck! *

Why would Uber follow Juno's disaster. And why would a driver take the stock, you can't buy gas or food with it.

*The fix needs to be NOW!*

*It's simple, stupid Uber*

Raise the prices
Uber take less
Loyalty program for drivers & riders
Reward the best drivers
Reward the frequent riders 
An the list goes on........

You know marketing, customer service and contractor relationship 101


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Expensive toilet paper.



Just a scam.


----------



## Fatdriverbmw2018 (May 30, 2017)

i don't need share ! i need paid $12 for min ride ! this all BS ! uber is fail !


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

they make it too complicated, jeez. just drop uber's commission down to 15% and everyone would be happy and a tipping option.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

dd


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Trebor said:


> Whats wrong with expired coupons from Wendys?
> 
> smh..The article below what this one is about:
> 
> ...


Make that 99.9999%


----------



## Phatboy (Feb 9, 2017)

There is one small fundamental truth that makes the stock option idea, and indeed even the IPO idea a dumb one. In the end you can never run a public transportation business or a taxi service in a massively profitable way. Financially, Uber will always be just froth and mirrors


----------



## Lorip73 (May 14, 2017)

I'm just hoping for a good class action settlement someday. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

7Miles said:


> That's why they offer it. Next perk would be expired coupons from Wendy's


The problem is your guys give up to easily. They'll still honor those!



Fatdriverbmw2018 said:


> i don't need share ! i need paid $12 for min ride ! this all BS ! uber is fail !


Hard to do this when they're offering these kind of flat fare rides


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Lol at Uber. They bilked billions out of investors by offering them shares, now they want to do the same to drivers.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-met-sec-about-drivers-equity-in-company-2017-6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now they want sell drivers equity when the ship going down.


----------



## Profiteer (Mar 19, 2017)

Jagent said:


> I don't care about equity. Raise the rates and raise minimum fare. Drop Ubers take to 15%. Do that and I'll buy my own stocks.


 I agree with this and would prefer it.


----------



## Master (Jun 8, 2017)

Brooklyn said:


> Like what Juno in NYC did? The way they played all the drivers?
> 
> This just sounds like Uber is having a bigger problem and trying to mask it as doing a good deed. I wonder what the issue is.


The issue is that they're running low on funds and drivers are ditching them for lyft and other companies because driving for uber sucks. Uber has a lot of potential but the way they treat their most valuable assets (their drivers) is a crying shame!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Master said:


> The issue is that they're running low on funds and drivers are ditching them for lyft


Drivers may be quitting to find some other job. But no one is ditching them for Lyft. 
If they do, they're in for a big surprise.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Why is it this company, the great disrupter, is so slow to disrupt when it comes to giving drivers a little piece of the pie. They'll tell city councils, state governments, the president, go kiss their ever Uber butt until it comes to dealing with the SEC about driver equity. Then all of a sudden Uber's all about playing by the rules.


----------



## Master (Jun 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Drivers may be quitting to find some other job. But no one is ditching them for Lyft.
> If they do, they're in for a big surprise.


Fill me in im not a lyft driver yet but was thinking about it!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Master said:


> Fill me in im not a lyft driver yet but was thinking about it!


Basically it's the same thing.
She lies. Screwing drivers any chance they get.
Check out the Lyft section. You'll see they have the same complaints UBER drivers do


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

Never invest in a company you work for. They can take your money and cast you aside at any time. Profit sharing where you get a check is a different matter.


----------



## Master (Jun 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Basically it's the same thing.
> She lies. Screwing drivers any chance they get.
> Check out the Lyft section. You'll see they have the same complaints UBER drivers do


Thanks will do!


----------



## Smokenburn (Oct 23, 2015)

dbla said:


> Exactly I could careless about what would most likely be a worthless stock. More than likely in true uber fashion they would make it next to impossible to obtain 1 share. This whole 180 days of change is BS when in 180 seconds they could do just that: raise rates, min fare, and take a smaller percentage. Do that and drivers would be happy and stay.


They care about making 100 billion/year rather than 75 billion and paying drivers a liveable wage. That's the problem with the country. If you made billions and billions but needed 10% more billions while so many people could make a liveable wage (which has major benefits overall for the economy) then I hope you hang yourself. The CEO could have done much bigger things than fatten his wallet just a little bit more and little bit more. He could make a rediculous amount of money AND create liveable wage employment for thousands and thousands of people, but no...


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Drivers may be quitting to find some other job. But no one is ditching them for Lyft.
> If they do, they're in for a big surprise.


Lyft differently not the soultion.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Phatboy said:


> There is one small fundamental truth that makes the stock option idea, and indeed even the IPO idea a dumb one. In the end you can never run a public transportation business or a taxi service in a massively profitable way. Financially, Uber will always be just froth and mirrors


but, but, but, Uber isn't a transportation company - it's a tech company, remember?!


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

geez where are the Democrats when you need them? LOL

Uber isn't a for profit business it's a "culture creating entity" first, then a tech company secondarily.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

There are many different types of "equity", as Juno drivers found out to their detriment after the Gett buyout. If and when Uber decides to give drivers "equity", wait for the evaluations and reviews from the _independent _financial experts, who will examine the many, complex, technical details, before even considering putting up your own money. If it's some type of "freebie" then the likelihood of real value goes way down. More likely, Uber will find some way to turn their "equity gift" into another Uber profit center, like so many of their other ""benefits".


----------



## Goldenboy1986 (Jul 3, 2017)

So basically everyone wants more money....like all companies that fall prey to their employees...they sink. And you know what? When Netflix came out, no one told Blockbuster to raise their prices since you received your merch on the spot without waiting two days for netflix to drop by.No...we rather paid $12 a month and waited for the mailman to come to get netflix dvd's back in 2008. In a competitive market, Uber has a lot of right to keep their wages. I'm not complaining because I work hard and pay my dues. I get to relax and take a break when I want, work my own hours and make money. Riding for Uber is a priviledge and a sport is you know how to play it well. Those struggling to make money, change your game plan if you want to get a championship (big payday/payweek). I don't work for tips all the damn time because I focus on customer service.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

ontheroad said:


> Oh my! How things are turning: Giving equity to drivers would have been unthinkable -to even mention- 12 mos ago. Afterall, drivers are nothing more than pesty-little minions, to be used and abused. Oh, and let's not forget, DEACTIVATED.
> 
> Travis may be gone folks, but his disdain for "partners" is alive and well and will continue to be part of Uber's DNA.
> 
> Cheers


it was actually one travis's ideas.. he tried to make it happen.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Goldenboy1986 said:


> So basically everyone wants more money....like all companies that fall prey to their employees...they sink. And you know what? When Netflix came out, no one told Blockbuster to raise their prices since you received your merch on the spot without waiting two days for netflix to drop by.No...we rather paid $12 a month and waited for the mailman to come to get netflix dvd's back in 2008. In a competitive market, Uber has a lot of right to keep their wages. I'm not complaining because I work hard and pay my dues. I get to relax and take a break when I want, work my own hours and make money. Riding for Uber is a priviledge and a sport is you know how to play it well. Those struggling to make money, change your game plan if you want to get a championship (big payday/payweek). I don't work for tips all the damn time because I focus on customer service.


Member since today. Newbie much?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> It's looking more and more like Enron every day. Ask Enron employees how that stock worked out for them.


But thank God for "The Women of Enron" Playboy pictorial. I just hope we never see "The Women of Uber".


----------



## Goldenboy1986 (Jul 3, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Member since today. Newbie much?


New to the Forum yes...but not new to uber.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Someone here said it and it needs to be repeated. Uber is distracting us with all these little changes that don't address the major problem most drivers have with them. These changes are simply fumes. Scrap this 180 days of changes. Only 3 changes need to be made. Raise rates. Lower commission. Do away with unbalanced rating system and badges.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Goldenboy1986 said:


> like all companies that fall prey to their employees...they sink.


lol

'fall prey to their employees' - you mean abide by both letter and spirit of the law?
Ok - you said it: now cite evidence to support your claim that all companies that don't exploit workers "sink".


----------



## Goldenboy1986 (Jul 3, 2017)

where ever you got your definition is the wrrroooooong definition.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Goldenboy1986 said:


> where ever you got your definition is the wrrroooooong definition.


I didn't state a definition - I asked a question.
Ok - you said it: now cite evidence to support your claim


----------



## Goldenboy1986 (Jul 3, 2017)

Lol I like you....you're smart

Im sorry but Im all about the customer service experience when the sun begins to dim. Wanting a higher rate will just make you greedier than you already are. Now increasing the fee from 20% to 25% was a cheap shot but a bold move. Investors talk and invest. How do you think UberEats came into play? Out of just thin air right? No...Bold moves. How does a company stay intact....with bold moves.....and contracts (sips coffee)


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Goldenboy1986 said:


> Wanting a higher rate will just make you greedier than you already are.


Another amusing opinion that is less factual than your last one!

My opinion - shared by some, reviled by others - is that I couldn't care less what the rates are, so long as drivers can cover their costs and make a reasonable profit. Currently, that is only possible if a driver works during the high-demand days/hours and accepts only surge rides. Uber condemns drivers who cherry-pick rides and may deactivate a driver for doing precisely what the Uber Driver Agreement permits the driver to do (accept/reject/cancel any ride request). There is no doubt that raising fares would lower utilization (fewer ride requests) - but since X drivers lose money on every non-surge min fare/short-ride they do, maybe that's not a bad thing.

*Hey Uber*: Remember when you lowered fares (3 times in 18 months) and told us that "_lower fares means more rides and more money for drivers"_? Well guess what... Lowering the Uber Fee you charge drivers will reduce the attrition rate of drivers, keep more drivers on the road longer, reduce the need to surge fares and provide more riders with better service.
Try some of your own medicine - if it's good for the goose, it's good for the gander!


----------



## Sloven1 (Jan 20, 2017)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Another amusing opinion that is less factual than your last one!
> 
> My opinion - shared by some, reviled by others - is that I couldn't care less what the rates are, so long as drivers can cover their costs and make a reasonable profit. Currently, that is only possible if a driver works during the high-demand days/hours and accepts only surge rides. Uber condemns drivers who cherry-pick rides and may deactivate a driver for doing precisely what the Uber Driver Agreement permits the driver to do (accept/reject/cancel any ride request). There is no doubt that raising fares would lower utilization (fewer ride requests) - but since X drivers lose money on every non-surge min fare/short-ride ride they do, maybe that's not a bad thing.
> 
> ...


Agree.
This would also end the need for the referral and sign up bonus nonsense. What a waste of money. Companies that offer these inventives (bribes) at entry levels are usually companies that no one wants to work for and have high turnover.
The best advertisement to sign on new drivers is your current drivers being happy and spreading the word.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

It's obvious many of you don't understand how IPO s work in the stock exchange there last 9 years. There's only up for any IPO with a pulse. All the buzz would make for a nice opening day sales price if we are allowed access to share before the opening bell.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Veju said:


> It's obvious many of you don't understand how IPO s work in the stock exchange there last 9 years. There's only up for any IPO with a pulse. All the buzz would make for a nice opening day sales price if we are allowed access to share before the opening bell.


Drivers would not be able to sell their Uber issued pre-IPO shares and likely wouldn't get 'shares', but rather 'RSUs' (a derivative which provides the holder the value of the share it represents, but without the voting rights attached to it). In other words, the RSU's can't be traded the way a stock can.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

I don't know if any of this will come to fruition; but having the Security Guard escort Travis to the building exit with his personal belongings was definitely a step in the right direction.


----------



## driverx.nj (May 15, 2017)

The ONLY WAY to repair the relationship with Driver's is for UBER to raise the rates that Driver's get paid. In other words, PAY THE DRIVER'S a more reasonable rate for starters and there needs to be some other changes to make the job a little easier and make PAX's more responsible for their actions. This would go a long way to make Driver's feel more like Partner's and not some SMUCKS who drive people in their personal cars for DAMN NEAR FREE.

IMHO of course.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Also, we need the pick up and destination addresses when request comes. Maybe we can't take a ride 20 minutes to get there and 30 more minutes ride. Make the app as driver friendly as possible. Quit punishing us for not taking pool rides. In fact, go ahead and dump pool...drivers hate it for the most part. Or, pay extra 25% for a pool ride. Dump dual pricing scheme...it really hurts drivers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> I think I still have a couple of those from two years ago. Maybe they won't notice if I try to use them.


My Arbys coupons just expired.
Sliced Fresh Roast Beef !

Almost as good as Roast Duck !


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> My Arbys coupons just expired.
> Sliced Fresh Roast Beef ! Almost as good as Roast Duck !


Roast Beef is just mundane. Even Bison meat is so "last week".  Exotic meat connoisseurs eat Rattlesnake, Water Buffalo, Bison, Antelope, Elk, Camel, Kangaroo, Goat, Ostrich, Lamb, Wild Boar, Pheasant, Rabbit, Duck, Iguana, Python, Alpaca, Llama, and Alligator. And off the public menus are various, much more expensive, endangered species.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Maven said:


> Roast Beef is just mundane. Even Bison meat is so "last week".  Exotic meat connoisseurs eat Rattlesnake, Water Buffalo, Bison, Antelope, Elk, Camel, Kangaroo, Goat, Ostrich, Lamb, Wild Boar, Pheasant, Rabbit, Duck, Iguana, Python, Alpaca, Llama, and Alligator. And off the public menus are various, much more expensive, endangered species.


The Alligator swim in the waterways downtown here.
We have an abundance of poisenous snakes.

I do like the sound of Iguana Lasagnia.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Andretti said:


> Since the decoupling of rates, the Boost I used to count on to make it worth my while is greatly curtailed. And the lack of Surge lately seems a bit suspect.


They're still charging pax surge, it's just that now they've decoupled they can keep it for themselves.

I've had lots of fares where they've charged the pax 1.2x to 1.4x and paid me just the base rates.


----------



## Cyber Snowflake (Jul 5, 2017)

Fantastic!
I cannot wait to get a share of something that is less than worthless..
Dog turd and tonic......anyone?


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Monty Python fan?


----------



## Cyber Snowflake (Jul 5, 2017)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Monty Python fan?


You left me.......


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Cyber Snowflake said:


> You left me.......


No, only briefly.


----------



## Cyber Snowflake (Jul 5, 2017)

Lowestformofwit said:


> No, only briefly.


Please come baaaaaack!


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Not tonight baby.


----------



## Cyber Snowflake (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm getting hysterical


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Cyber Snowflake said:


> I'm getting hysterical


Good morning, Snowflake.


----------



## Cyber Snowflake (Jul 5, 2017)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Good morning, Snowflake.


I'm watching porn


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Online pokeher games ?


----------



## Cyber Snowflake (Jul 5, 2017)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Online pokeher games ?


You *are *naughty.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Yam Digger said:


> I don't know if any of this will come to fruition; but having the Security Guard escort Travis to the building exit with his personal belongings was definitely a step in the right direction.


hehe, nice image. Complete fantasy - but nice image just the same.
More accurately ...'escort Travis from the CEO's office to the Boardroom'.


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-met-sec-about-drivers-equity-in-company-2017-6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uber is competing with a failed mas transit system in New York "aka uber pool" why on earth would you want equity in a company like that lol. https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wa...0f2028-5cda-11e7-aa69-3964a7d55207_story.html


----------



## Aneed Momoney (Apr 3, 2017)

Lol @ equity in a company that will have penny stocks. Every 500 miles you're awarded 10 shares or $0.57 usd


----------



## Cyber Snowflake (Jul 5, 2017)

Aneed Momoney said:


> Lol @ equity in a company that will have penny stocks. Every 500 miles you're awarded 10 shares or $0.57 usd


Or imagine.........*a BADGE !!*


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Cyber Snowflake said:


> Or imagine.........*a BADGE !!*


I'm contemplating whether an uber badge is worth more than uber stock.

AOL stock VS uber stock was a no brainier (AOL is currently part of Verizon)

A badge..

Or one share in uber...

Such a hard choice.

I'd go with the 1 share of uber stock, there's always suckers to sell it to...


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I'm contemplating whether an uber badge is worth more than uber stock.
> 
> AOL stock VS uber stock was a no brainier (AOL is currently part of Verizon)
> 
> ...


Good short-term strategy.
Though I might gamble, longer term, on the badge - there's always been a big eBay market for long-lost "automobile folly" memorabilia.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

This may actually work for uber.

The reason it failed for Juno was the fact they were too small and they sold the company for pennies.

If Uber takes full control of the markets and drivers work towards their retirement in stock instead of their daily earnings, owning a piece of uber may just be the right thing.


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

That would be a total shift change in drivers, from ultra-short-term grinders to long-term pie in the sky types.


----------



## Cyber Snowflake (Jul 5, 2017)

d0n said:


> This may actually work for uber.
> 
> The reason it failed for Juno was the fact they were too small and they sold the company for pennies.
> 
> If Uber takes full control of the markets and drivers work towards their retirement in stock instead of their daily earnings, owning a piece of uber may just be the right thing.


LOL


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Jagent said:


> I don't care about equity. Raise the rates and raise minimum fare. Drop Ubers take to 15%. Do that and I'll buy my own stocks.


15%, surely you jest!! Do the math of the total take


----------



## Sub Guy (Sep 22, 2016)

7Miles said:


> That's why they offer it. Next perk would be expired coupons from Wendy's


Oh Wow! Just got a fictitious email from UBER claiming that as part of the 180 days of change I qualify for a new benefit. I can go into any Wendy's and tell them I am an UBER driver and I can get a small frosty for 50 cents!


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

Sub Guy said:


> Oh Wow! Just got a fictitious email from UBER claiming that as part of the 180 days of change I qualify for a new benefit. I can go into any Wendy's and tell them I am an UBER driver and I can get a small frosty for 50 cents!


Anybody can do that. The "perk" is a free security-led escort to the parking lot.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

effortx2 said:


> Anybody can do that. The "perk" is a free security-led escort to the parking lot.


Security?
Man, you need a new Wendy's location.


----------



## JoeJoseph (Nov 18, 2014)

This is the first stage in selling themselves, the writing is on the wall. They do not plan to actually pay out, once you sign the agreement they will do whatever they want and sell to the highest bidder.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

If uber gives drivers stock in the company and then goes belly up the drivers will be stuck with a tax bill based on the value of the stock when received. Caution advised.


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

If the future sale price and/or current stock price might happen to fall below purchase price, does it become a business expense?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Mole said:


> If uber gives drivers stock in the company and then goes belly up the drivers will be stuck with a tax bill based on the value of the stock when received. Caution advised.


That would be true if they actually issued shares of stock. But if they were to issue RSUs (which is what they would likely do) RSU's are taxed at the time they vest (not at the time you sell the stock - or the company goes under). And from what I've read, companies usually withhold the taxes when the stock vests - so while the tax bill can be up to 50% of the value of the stock at the time of vesting, the taxes have already been covered.

The diff between stock shares and RSUs


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-met-sec-about-drivers-equity-in-company-2017-6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


180 dàys of bullshyt. Carrot and stick anyone?



Uberdriver2710 said:


> I suspect, candy coated poop.


Mmm yummy uber filling!



d0n said:


> This may actually work for uber.
> 
> The reason it failed for Juno was the fact they were too small and they sold the company for pennies.
> 
> If Uber takes full control of the markets and drivers work towards their retirement in stock instead of their daily earnings, owning a piece of uber may just be the right thing.


Retirement? Uber shill...


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

htboston said:


> they make it too complicated, jeez. just drop uber's commission down to 15% and everyone would be happy and a tipping option.


Can't believe you are satisfied with such a small change . Tipping option is coming and it's not going to change your income much neither does a small commission reduction. Uber is a big problem but a lot of the drivers are the other part of the problem.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Uber315 said:


> Can't believe you are satisfied with such a small change . Tipping option is coming and it's not going to change your income much neither does a small commission reduction. Uber is a big problem but a lot of the drivers are the other part of the problem.


Well, I rarely do Uber anymore because it's a scummy company. If drivers are the other part of the problem, then you must be talking about yourself because you probably drive for Uber more regularly. I think 15% is reasonable. You try finding a company that is willing to take less than 15% of your wage, even the federal government takes at least 21% in taxes. I never said I would be satisfied with these small changes. Tips probably will only give you an extra 15$ per week or depending on how much you drive, but the difference wouldn't be huge. Rideshare is a cut-throat job and everyone is out for themselves including you


----------

